

Plants make bees remember them fondly with a jolt of caffeine - ulysses
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/03/plants-make-bees-remember-them-fondly-with-a-jolt-of-caffeine/

======
frozenport
The main reason plants do caffeine is that it hurts spiders trying to setup
webs over their flowers.

